# downloaded images?



## gilljc (2 Oct 2013)

want to use images from the internet in some of my projects, mostly silhouettes and such, reading back through old posts on this forum, I have come across some which suggest that may not be 'allowed'.
Can anyone clarify whether I can use or adapt images either for personal use, gifts or to sell at charity and craft events. I am sure all the info was there, but am old and slow and was getting very late.......
Also found inkscape courtesy of old post, so by the time I had turned my head inside out with that, couldn't remember anything :?


----------



## Chippygeoff (2 Oct 2013)

I use a lot of imagaes from google images and sometimes I alter them slightly depending on what I am trying to achieve. I have never had a problem in all the years I have been doing craft fairs but one bright and cocky lad did say my disney name signs were a breach of copyright but again have never had a problem and I have sold hundreds of them.


----------



## gilljc (2 Oct 2013)

Thanks Geoff, would hate to think of all those things being firewood, you inspired me to try my hand at nameplates, moved onto key racks, one with cats and one with Scotties for a friend who helps me out a lot. will e-mail pic of Scotties to you, am really chuffed with it, but still can.t make pics work on forum


----------



## RogerP (2 Oct 2013)

Using images gleaned from the internet without the owner's permission is copyright theft. Makes no difference if you change or alter them or for what purpose you use them. Penalties can be very high. 

Ask your question on a photography forum - but wear your tin hat


----------



## bugbear (2 Oct 2013)

Chippygeoff":vxgpy8we said:


> I use a lot of imagaes from google images and sometimes I alter them slightly depending on what I am trying to achieve. I have never had a problem in all the years I have been doing craft fairs but one bright and cocky lad did say my disney name signs were a breach of copyright but again have never had a problem and I have sold hundreds of them.



Something can still be illegal (and/or morally wrong), even if you regularly get away with it.

BugBear


----------



## stevebuk (2 Oct 2013)

Roger please be aware that she is not trying to copy or cut out anyone's photograph, most things found on the internet have to be adjusted to work with the scroll saw anyway, and i'm sure you will agree that very little is unique anymore, we all get influences from others work or adaptations of, whether its right or wrong..

Gill/Geoff just do not post your pictures on here because they will be swiftly removed, DAMHIKT..


----------



## RogerP (2 Oct 2013)

If you copy, without permission, another's intellectual work or art work it is copyright theft. Just getting inspiration is, of course, another matter entirely .

Incidentally reproducing Disney name signs is very dangerous if they are copies of the Disney originals. If they are I think Chippygeoff has been lucky to have got away with it so long and that "cocky lad" may have been right. Anyway, good luck, and it's probably best to drop this discussion.


----------



## gilljc (2 Oct 2013)

Ooer....think you're right time to stop, have been looking further, and a lot of the silhouettes I want are on vector sites as 'free' although it seems I will have to pay a small fee to buy them - still a cheap enough hobby  
Thanks all


----------



## scrimper (2 Oct 2013)

stevebuk":2ivs6qhp said:


> Gill/Geoff just do not post your pictures on here because they will be swiftly removed, DAMHIKT..



TBH I did not realise that, I thought pictures were allowed, I have now deleted all the images I posted here.


----------



## stevebuk (3 Oct 2013)

scrimper":1pv7ycg0 said:


> stevebuk":1pv7ycg0 said:
> 
> 
> > Gill/Geoff just do not post your pictures on here because they will be swiftly removed, DAMHIKT..
> ...




Hi scrimper
no problem posting your own photos here, just not any that may have copyright laws attached to them..


----------



## CHJ (3 Oct 2013)

Companies like Disney actually have in place, I believe through third party contracts, search procedures to look for use of it's material, it's not only regarding copyright, but I believe by law they need to prove that they are defending their trademarks to maintain them should they challenge mis-use.

If you show the world that you are using copyrighted images or trademarks for commercial gain then there is a good chance that sooner or later someone will call you to account.
It is not unheard of for facebook accounts to be closed down for mis-use of copyright material or images.


> Intellectual Property
> Facebook respects the intellectual property rights of others and is committed to helping third parties protect their rights. Our Statement of Rights and Responsibilities prohibits users from posting content that violates another party's intellectual property rights. When we receive a valid notice of IP infringement, we promptly remove or disable access to the allegedly infringing content. We also terminate the accounts of repeat infringers in appropriate circumstances.
> Taken from:-https://www.facebook.com/help/www/399224883474207



The above is not all about FB being 'goody goodies' they are endeavouring to prevent themselves being called to task for encouraging such infringements.

Likewise as a Forum, UKW tries to avoid promoting such copyright infringements by NOT allowing posts that contain statements or images that are an obvious indication that copyright or trademarks have been infringed for commercial gain.


----------



## RogerP (3 Oct 2013)

I recently had a spate with Bluepoint Tools. I put on eBay a Bluepoint hammer stamped on the head but with Snap-On stamped on the shaft. I listed it as Bluepoint Snap-On Hammer.

Bluepoint got eBay to remove the listing and remonstrated with me for "copyright violation" because I'd used their name in conjunction with another companies name. Weird. 

Anyway much exchanging of emails later and they went quiet. I think they saw they were wrong but wouldn't say so.

However eBay wouldn't reinstate the listing or remove my "strike" for "copyright violation". I tried reasoning with them but after a while is saw I was getting nowhere, and fed up with eBay's copy and paste replies, I gave up. 

Sometimes it's best to know when enough is enough.

.. and the moral is ... big companies take their copyrights seriously and you infringe them at your peril!


----------



## martinka (3 Oct 2013)

RogerP":3u0p8bnz said:


> I recently had a spate with Bluepoint Tools. I put on eBay a Bluepoint hammer stamped on the head but with Snap-On stamped on the shaft. I listed it as Bluepoint Snap-On Hammer.
> 
> Bluepoint got eBay to remove the listing and remonstrated with me for "copyright violation" because I'd used their name in conjunction with another companies name. Weird.



I thought they were the same company. My Blue Point taps and dies were made by Snap-On. Or vice versa. I wonder if it was a different company to the tool company that took you to task? Bluepoint (one word) are a different company to Blue Point (two words)

Martin.


----------



## RogerP (3 Oct 2013)

martinka":1rhgn4w2 said:


> RogerP":1rhgn4w2 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently had a spate with Bluepoint Tools. I put on eBay a Bluepoint hammer stamped on the head but with Snap-On stamped on the shaft. I listed it as Bluepoint Snap-On Hammer.
> ...



Yes I thought they were one and the same, but apparently not. I've just been searching the web to try to clarify it but frankly I'm now more confused than when I started! Anyone else like to sort it out? 

All I can say is that advertising a Blue Point Snap-On hammer caused problems with Blue Point and eBay.


----------



## Flynnwood (3 Oct 2013)

RogerP":3l5xgpfp said:


> martinka":3l5xgpfp said:
> 
> 
> > RogerP":3l5xgpfp said:
> ...



Did a company called Blue Point or Bluepoint or Blue-Point really contact ebay about copyright violation on a secondhand item listed for sale?

Can I have their phone number please - I could do with a laugh  

I just opened up an old toolbox and found these. Owned by me from new and circa 30 years + old.







I knew I had some SNAP-ON Blue-Point tools somewhere.


----------



## martinka (4 Oct 2013)

RogerP":1tjr2vee said:


> martinka":1tjr2vee said:
> 
> 
> > RogerP":1tjr2vee said:
> ...




1925
Blue Point Tool Company was formed
1930
Snap-on Wrench Company and Blue Point Tool Company merged to become Snap-on Tools, Inc.

http://www.snapon-bluepoint.com/en/Brand/


----------

